# Round bottom Bottle found



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello, I have had a 11 inch tall, ( 14 inch) round  bottom bottle in my collection , I dug it up about 5 yrs ago in an old burned down china town/dump, on the East coast of Vancouver Island, BC.
 I believe it is Turn Molded, as there are no visible seams, you can see the faint turn ridges near the middle and bottom (as you would find in pottery). It has a long neck and 1 lip collar. There are no punt marks or embossing.  Can someone tell me what I have and if its worth anything?? more pic's coming up......


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is another picture of the round bottom bottle....


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

And another picture of the bottle >>>>>>


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

another picture of the Round bottom bottle........


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

I almost forgot to say that the Round bottom bottle has many air bubbles in the glass, some quite large.


----------



## epackage (Aug 26, 2010)

it's an old wine bottle that had wicker wrapped around it to give it a flat bottom, they have been produced for many years and still are today....$5-10 they are on e-bay alot.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Round-Bottom-Wine-Bottle-/260654906175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

Thankyou!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 26, 2010)

I find that a lot of those were made during the 1960s or so.


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 2, 2010)

Chianti wine bottle looks to be late 1800â€™s.


----------

